# Crap! Yasty ears



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

So, both my B.T's right now have yeasty ears. I took them off salmon oil caps over a month ago and started adding in emu oil say 3 times a week, and they have been getting more chicken. Not sure what the culprit is as I've really stuck it to the DH about giving any human food. Thoughts?

I can't even spell this morning! Lol


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Damn, sorry to hear that Robin...If only it was easy to narrow it down. Have you guys gone anywhere in the last 2-3 days that you haven't been in a long time? Tobi's skin reacts to the chicken, i'm not sure if that helps you at all, I've yet to have a problem with his ears, but his feet are still the same...I'll keep brainstorming :smile:


----------



## SonyaBullyDog (Jun 6, 2011)

So Sonya has been on duck and fish and 2 fish oil pills now and, surprisingly, she really has improved! Her yeasty ear has cleared out, her feet are good looking, and she scratches minimally! Maybe all BT's need is some extra Yin in their lives!  But on a serious note, maybe try feeding these two proteins only, maybe they are somehow different from other proteins? (BTW, I stopped all the useless yogurt, veggies, etc. Just can't convince myself of their benefits...)


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> So, both my B.T's right now have yeasty ears. I took them off salmon oil caps over a month ago and started adding in emu oil say 3 times a week, and they have been getting more chicken. Not sure what the culprit is as I've really stuck it to the DH about giving any human food. Thoughts?
> 
> I can't even spell this morning! Lol


the lovely DH has been feeding human food? like what? and when was the last time they got DH food?​


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Maybe the change in the oils? I know Shellie used to have yeasty issues, I give her ACV and Probiotics every day and that's worked for us. She also gets Salmon Oil every day.


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

My thought would be it could be the oil...depends...they have probably eaten chicken before and if yes was there any issues--if not then I would lean more towards the emu oil. Try taking that away and see if they clear up. What are you doing to clear them up? My girl is dealing w/ one in her left ear that I can't seem to clear up. Culture at vets had said it was yeast and I got a cream that did squat.....someone on another forum had suggested colloidal silver(10ppm) a few drops in ear 2x a day and it has seemed to be helping. I also put some witch hazel on a cotton ball and wipe her ear out w/ that. I have been giving raw acv in her water for along time for urinary issues and I have been doing alot of reading about ears and somewhere I came across that if a dog has yeast issues to stay away from acv, so I did take that away for now to see what happens. Strangely enough her paws used to smell kind of hayish and since I took away the acv that has went away too. good luck and hope things clear up for your pups.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

​interesting, because we stopped feeding chicken for about two months, thinking it might be the cause of some of bubba's problems....we still don't feed much chicken..maybe once every two weeks.

there are other proteins that have zinc in it...

why is every thing centering?


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

If you've used the oil for a month now, I would tend to think the yeast would have shown up long before now. I also wonder if the occasional sneak of human food would result in a problem this bad. Khan is as sensitive to things as they come; but unless he is overloaded with something that dad has given him a lot of, the yeast doesn't appear right away.
I usually will see some red blotchy ears for a few days while being exposed to the culprit long before I see the yeast. I just wonder if there is something more environmental causing it? Did you change laundry soap, put anything on the carpet, get them a new bed? Just throwing some ideas out there.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> the lovely DH has been feeding human food? like what? and when was the last time they got DH food?


DH would give the dogs food from his plate, which isn't so bad as I could control it when I was home, but now that I work nights and knowing my Husband is a "chip king" I worry about those.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Khan said:


> If you've used the oil for a month now, I would tend to think the yeast would have shown up long before now. I also wonder if the occasional sneak of human food would result in a problem this bad. Khan is as sensitive to things as they come; but unless he is overloaded with something that dad has given him a lot of, the yeast doesn't appear right away.
> I usually will see some red blotchy ears for a few days while being exposed to the culprit long before I see the yeast. I just wonder if there is something more environmental causing it? Did you change laundry soap, put anything on the carpet, get them a new bed? Just throwing some ideas out there.


Nothings changed, but the weather is much wetter and I also wonder about mold spores. But one thing I also wonder is those chicken necks I got, since I'm not a big chicken feeder and when I got those 3 cases of chicken necks if possibly those might be the culprit, cause I have in the past ordered those from my community co-op, where they would have been grazing chickens.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

SonyaBullyDog said:


> So Sonya has been on duck and fish and 2 fish oil pills now and, surprisingly, she really has improved! Her yeasty ear has cleared out, her feet are good looking, and she scratches minimally! Maybe all BT's need is some extra Yin in their lives!  But on a serious note, maybe try feeding these two proteins only, maybe they are somehow different from other proteins? (BTW, I stopped all the useless yogurt, veggies, etc. Just can't convince myself of their benefits...)


I might have to try that, I have 50lbs of duck necks coming, but as far as duck meat, it's real pricey.....Fish is another story too, Cayenne is the only one who will eat it fresh and raw, I tried for a day to get Leo to eat whole sardines but it was a no go....


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

The chips would bother me, then any carb or sugar as that will all feed yeast. If I knew all that was eliminated then I might look to the oils or chicken. Also cleaning the ears out with something(we use hydrogen peroxide) daily for a bit may take down the amount of yeast growth. :smile: Allergies are so hard to figure out - I hope you get a handle on what the cause is, bless your patience.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I was using the Entederm ointment on the ears but I'm going to just try the peroixide or witch hazel and see if this will help get it under control...

Thanks everyone for brainstorming while I was at work!


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Liz said:


> The chips would bother me, then any carb or sugar as that will all feed yeast. If I knew all that was eliminated then I might look to the oils or chicken. Also cleaning the ears out with something(we use hydrogen peroxide) daily for a bit may take down the amount of yeast growth. :smile: Allergies are so hard to figure out - I hope you get a handle on what the cause is, bless your patience.


I agree, make sure that your dog isn't getting spare carbs as that can cause yeast to flare up.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

as the weather changed, so did bubba's ears.....we were using zymox as a maintenance, but now we're using hydrogen peroxide because i keep forgetting to buy witch hazel.

it's doing its thing, i think.

as liz said, is't so hard to figure out what the culprit is....

we also stopped feeding chicken, but only because i don't like what chickens are fed, even the fancy organic ones...same food....we recently started again to feed bone when we need bone and i see both dogs going after their feet....so once again we may stop.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

So tell me re, since i know you do so much research please tell me about the chickens because if this is what is causing the issue which it very well may be I need to know......


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

the chickens i was buying were foster farms and draper valley. i don't know of a chicken farmer nor would i be able to get there regularly anyway, who treats their chickens as natalie does....as omnivores...

whilst i think draper valley and foster farms don't necessarily engage in the houses where chickens can't move, what i noticed was at top food and at costco, the really expensive chickens, i can't remember the brand name - cascade valley or cascadian or something like that.....they are fed the same exact diet of soy and corn.

i try to feed grass fed beef but it's not always possible...but i really try not to feed soy...seems that corn doesn't bother them, because i'm pretty sure the beef i have is corn finished....i called the ranch in oregon to check....i think it's double rr ranch...

but chicken no longer tastes right to me....and the eggs don't peel right to me anymore....and the sulphur smell is more so than it used to be...ergo, i am postulating there is something about chicken that isn't right.

when i fed chicken more regulary, lisa was still getting us beef and hers was grass finished....i still have some of her beef believe it or not and i think the new zealand goat we got and the lamb we buy and the venison from new zealand is not soy fed.....

so i can only think that feeding chicken soy makes my dogs itch..

and that's why they don't get chicken. we had stopped for a few months and then started again with drumsticks from foster farms and they are itching again. so we will stop and this time we will stop for good.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

So what are pigs fed? I actually haven't fed any pork for awhile as i can't find ribs that aren't enhanced but I wonder if they also aren't fed corn and soy....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that is also a good question. i'm just finishing up the niman ranch pork....but usually, i buy the swift ribs from costco. the sodium level is not high and yes, i know the conditions they raise their pork...so we don't feed much of that either, but we do need to feed bone and these are little guys.

mostly, they are getting goat and lamb ribs at this point, because i don't know what else to do.

oh. i am wrong about foster farms and draper valley. they are housed in air controlled ventilated houses and as chicks are taken to other farms for free range.....sounds all very lovely. makes me wish i were a chicken.

the one thing i know is my dogs don't itch after eating pork. they do after eating chicken.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> So what are pigs fed? I actually haven't fed any pork for awhile as i can't find ribs that aren't enhanced but I wonder if they also aren't fed corn and soy....


free range pigs eat anything, bugs, tree bark, grass, flowers, roots, vegetables, dead animals... usually range pigs are "orchard finished" which means they will be moved into an orchard to eat what has fallen. well cared for pigs are not fed much corn or soy at all, there may be traces of it in some of the feeds they give.

ETA: found a good example of some well raised pigs, and how they raise them, what they feed, and eat. BBirds - Pigs


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I have the meat guy at my Community co-op checking for me to see what the farms feed their turkeys that they get, he was real interested to learn that my dogs might be having issues with the corn and soy that are fed to the chickens.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> I have the meat guy at my Community co-op checking for me to see what the farms feed their turkeys that they get, he was real interested to learn that my dogs might be having issues with the corn and soy that are fed to the chickens.


Tobi had a problem with the chicken we were feeding when we first started raw Robin, it's not implausible.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i'm not so sure that the corn is as much of a problem as the soy is....corn eaten twice should be broken down enough for dogs to deal with....

not all of my meat is grass fed/grass finished...but few of them are fed soy....which seems to be my culprit.

believe it or not, i can't eat soy without getting all itchy either, except for fermented soy....yet, i can eat corn....


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I know that when I was giving the salmon oil caps that had soy in the gelatin capsule it made Leo have yeasty ears so my guess is that, this is the problem.

I don't remember a couple years back that this was an issue with the chicken as I was feeding it way more than I am now, could they have recently changed the way they feed those chicks?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

remember when the co op was selling the salmon oil? we bought that figuring we'd try again....that maybe something wasn't right with costco's alaskan salmon oil that promised no soy....

but the same thing happened with the new salmon oil.....they itched and lost fur.

we aren't feeding raw all that long...started in 2010....and chicken was fine, or so we thought.

we went to uwajimaya and bought quail. so far, the dogs are doing fine on that...

i need to feed bone and chicken was my bone source....i'm feeding it again, but i'm not happy about it....i have smaller dogs, so they can't plow through some bones other dogs can.

now i have to go charge my phone.....it's dead, dead, dead....LOL....so i can wait for a call about duck necks.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

This is super interesting. I wonder if sodium content of meat could also play a role. Or if eggs also give similar effects to those sensitive to soy (or corn).

I guess it could pay off to have your own chickens.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

KittyKat said:


> This is super interesting. I wonder if sodium content of meat could also play a role. Or if eggs also give similar effects to those sensitive to soy (or corn).
> 
> I guess it could pay off to have your own chickens.


The only thing that I really buy that comes from a grocery type store is the chicken, turkey necks, and beef ribs. All my red meat, calf, venison, lamb is all grass fed and I get through my raw feeding co-op, I have always strongly urged people NOT to buy enhanced meats for their dogs as I believe will be an issue later on down the road. The chicken I have gotten is not sodium enhanced but the way they feed those birds is pissing me off!


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> The only thing that I really buy that comes from a grocery type store is the chicken, turkey necks, and beef ribs. All my red meat, calf, venison, lamb is all grass fed and I get through my raw feeding co-op, I have always strongly urged people NOT to buy enhanced meats for their dogs as I believe will be an issue later on down the road. The chicken I have gotten is not sodium enhanced but the way they feed those birds is pissing me off!


I've never come across enhanced meats here before, I don't even know how you would tell... the chicken here is just... chicken. I'd never eat it either because i hate sodium. It's ironic since i have very low blood pressure and sodium helps to raise it... but the only time i consume salt is on chips.... or when I make swedish sticky chocolate cake (which needs salt to balance the sweet). I don't buy processed foods because its loaded with sodium... especially soup. Gross.

I get my meat for Piper from a local butcher who gets his meat from local farms. His chicken tastes so good compared to super market chicken.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

the beef we buy for ourselves comes from top foods. it's from double rr ranch in oregon. these are grass fed cattle that are finished off with corn and then slaughtered in yakima.

so in a way i am feeding them store bought meat, because the beef ribs we get are what they cut off of the rib roasts....which is criminal, but my dogs get really meaty beef ribs.

that is, so far, the only grocery store beef they get. i still have beef from the co op, and i'm told this is grass fed grass finished beef.

the pork we got from niman ranch...i don't know what they were fed...

the emu we got was supposedly grass fed, grass finished.

the fish i use is wild caught

the duck necks i'm getting are from rad cat...i'll have to look them up...and those will have to replace chicken, so i have something for bone....

i believe the lamb we get is grass fed.

don't know what the goat is fed in new zealand.

because the chicken i can get is not sodium enhanced....but it is fed soy. and i don't like that. 
it says right on the draper valley and foster farm package that the chickens are fed a vegetarian diet of corn and soy...arghhh.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

re, I never noticed before on the package, I looked it up online... Yes, the goat we get is grass fed, we had this conversation before we bought it. The duck necks are free range, so hopefully no grains, but I have used these necks for a long time and not had an issue, lots of skin though.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> re, I never noticed before on the package, I looked it up online... Yes, the goat we get is grass fed, we had this conversation before we bought it. The duck necks are free range, so hopefully no grains, but I have used these necks for a long time and not had an issue, lots of skin though.


i never noticed it either on chicken...until i decided to see what the big difference was between the expensive chicken and draper valley or foster farm and that's when i found it.

'They are fed a highly nutritious, balanced diet composed primarily of corn and soy meal, with vitamins and minerals added.'

sigh. and you know how i feel about soy.


----------

